# Link Zähler



## partitionist (20. Januar 2006)

Ich hab Link auf eine EXE Datei die zum Download bereitsteht, nun möchte ich wissen wieviele Leute die Datei runtergeladen haben, kann man das rausfinden?


----------



## Knuffel82 (20. Januar 2006)

*Guten Tag,*

jepp das kannst du machen, wenn die Datei NUR per PHP erreichbar ist, dann mach es mit PHP. Ansonsten müsste man das Server-Log auswerten, um die Anzahl rauszubekommen.

_Gruß,
Knuffel82_


----------

